# I got my black belt!!!!!



## rachel (Jun 4, 2005)

I took my test anyway even though I am injured and I passed! I wrapped my leg real good and I was even able to run. 10:00 until 4 :00. It was so strenuous but invigorating. I have big bruising already from wrestling but I don/t care. I am so happy. I was determined to test even with an iinjury. Im so proud of myself. My leg hurt so bad at times but black belt is all about attitude and not giving up.


----------



## Mekosho (Jun 4, 2005)

Congrats...way to go!!!!


----------



## Mark Weiser (Jun 4, 2005)

Congrats. We have a New Kenpo Jedi lol :jedi1:


----------



## Michael Billings (Jun 4, 2005)

Congratulations and Kudos!  You will sleep well tonight (probably with your belt under your pillow 

 -Michael


----------



## Zoran (Jun 4, 2005)

Rachel, congratulations!!

 Doesn't it feel good to know you could still do it, even under less than ideal circumstances?


----------



## theletch1 (Jun 4, 2005)

Rachel, that is absolutely great to hear.  I know from posting with you for the past couple of years that it hasn't been an easy road to travel.  That just makes it all the sweeter to reach this particular way point.  Now, you can really start learning the fine points of the techniques with out having to worry about getting that next color belt.
artyon: 

and this is for testing while injured (even though you got lucky and didn't screw things up worse than they already were) :whip:


----------



## bdparsons (Jun 4, 2005)

Congratulations, Rachel

Sometimes I compare the study of the martial arts to being like the old-time prospectors. We look and look, did and dig until we discover the gold we're looking for. Now as a black belt you'll go back into the mine and discover the
precious gems you overlooked before.

Respects,
Bill Parsons
Triangle Kenpo Institute


----------



## Kempogeek (Jun 4, 2005)

rachel said:
			
		

> I took my test anyway even though I am injured and I passed! I wrapped my leg real good and I was even able to run. 10:00 until 4 :00. It was so strenuous but invigorating. I have big bruising already from wrestling but I don/t care. I am so happy. I was determined to test even with an iinjury. Im so proud of myself. My leg hurt so bad at times but black belt is all about attitude and not giving up.


That's awesome Miss Rachel!!! 2 BIG THUMBS UP!!! Everyone as well as myself are very proud of you! You definately have the heart of a warrior. I only hope that if I ever get to my BB test, I can be have the strength and determnation that you have. Well deserved indeed!! Enjoy the fruits of your hard work! Continued success!!.......Steve


----------



## Big Pat (Jun 4, 2005)

Congratulations !!

It shows a real strength of character to complete this part of your Kenpo journey. Please take the time to let your leg to heal properly. Best of luck for you.

EKP RIP
Big Pat


----------



## Jmh7331 (Jun 4, 2005)

Congratulations!  You should be very proud!

artyon:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jun 4, 2005)

Fantastic!

Awesome job!
artyon:


----------



## TigerWoman (Jun 4, 2005)

Congrats Rachel, glad you tuffed it out and went for it.  Now take care of your leg!!!  (probably didn't need to say  )  TW


----------



## rachel (Jun 4, 2005)

Thank you, everyone! I really appreciate it! I see the orthopaedic surgeon again on tuesday. Hell probably chew me out but hey it will be worth it!


----------



## Gary Crawford (Jun 4, 2005)

Congratulations!! Now you are a member of "the club" and no one will ever take that away from you EVER!!!


----------



## kenpoworks (Jun 4, 2005)

Hey, Hey...well Done


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 4, 2005)

Rachel there was never a doubt about your test I'm so happy for you and believe me when I say training has just begun so get back in there in train.

Terry L Stoker 
Twin Dragons MAS :bow: :supcool: :uhyeah: :samurai: :ninja: :ninja: :btg: :btg: :cheers: :cheers: :yinyang:


----------



## searcher (Jun 4, 2005)

Congrats on passing your test.   Now the real fun begins.  I bow very deeply to your showing of perseverance.   You have shown that you truly have the qualities that will make you a great BB.


----------



## MJS (Jun 5, 2005)

Congrats on your new rank!! Keep up the good work! artyon: 

Mike


----------



## Sam (Jun 5, 2005)

Michael Billings said:
			
		

> Congratulations and Kudos! You will sleep well tonight (probably with your belt under your pillow )
> 
> -Michael


No way - I bet 10 bucks she doesn't take the belt off for at least a week. hehe.

congrats, thats totally awesome!


----------



## KenpoTex (Jun 5, 2005)

Congrats!  :ultracool


----------



## Simon Curran (Jun 5, 2005)

Congratulations,
 Testing through an injury and passing...
 Totally awesome:asian:


----------



## Gin-Gin (Jun 7, 2005)

*Congratulations, Ma'am--WooHoo!!* artyon: :asian:  artyon: :cheers:  You should be very proud of yourself. :supcool:  Glad to hear you're taking care of the leg.  I salute you!

Oss,
Gin-Gin :asian:


----------



## Gemini (Jun 7, 2005)

Congratulations! Your right, your doctor probably won't understand, but we all do. Way to go! :asian:

  Take care of the leg.


----------



## Kempogeek (Jun 7, 2005)

rachel said:
			
		

> Thank you, everyone! I really appreciate it! I see the orthopaedic surgeon again on tuesday. Hell probably chew me out but hey it will be worth it!


Hi Miss Rachel. I hope everything went well and nothing major showed up that will keep you from training for a long period of time. Good luck and keep up posted.....All the best, Steve


----------



## Raewyn (Jun 7, 2005)

Congratulations - awesome stuff!!


----------



## KenpoDave (Jun 7, 2005)

Samantha said:
			
		

> No way - I bet 10 bucks she doesn't take the belt off for at least a week. hehe.
> 
> congrats, thats totally awesome!



I wore mine to sleep that night.  Rachel, congratulations.  You will likely look back fondly on this day as a major milestone and perhaps turning point in your life.  All the other forthcoming tests are just degrees of what you earned today. :asian:


----------



## Ceicei (Jun 7, 2005)

Congratulations, Rachel!!!!  It's tough, but you made it!!!  Now, that is a worthy achievement!

   Take care of yourself (your leg) as your body is the only one you've got....

   - Ceicei


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Jun 8, 2005)

rachel said:
			
		

> I took my test anyway even though I am injured and I passed! I wrapped my leg real good and I was even able to run. 10:00 until 4 :00. It was so strenuous but invigorating. I have big bruising already from wrestling but I don/t care. I am so happy. I was determined to test even with an iinjury. Im so proud of myself. My leg hurt so bad at times but black belt is all about attitude and not giving up.


Congratulations! The lessons learned about perseverance and discipline will affect every day of your life for the better. I don't know you, but I'm proud of you. What's that saying? ... be a light, not a judge. Meaning, an example rather than a critic. Now you are an example to the lower ranks as well as your fellow Black Belts.


----------



## masherdong (Jun 9, 2005)

Way to go and congrats!!  Now the real training begins!  Good luck!


----------



## gakusei (Jun 9, 2005)

Congrats. Sounds like you definately have the right attitude.


----------



## Andrew Evans (Jun 14, 2005)

Congratulations! It is a day that you will never forget.


----------



## gmkuoha (Jun 14, 2005)

Well congratulations and now your learning and training really starts. You have now mastered the basics so now you will have to train twice as hard. Keep up the good work and many good things will happen!
 Grandmaster Kuoha
 Chinese Kara-Ho Kempo Karate
 Professor Chow's system


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Nov 8, 2005)

rachel said:
			
		

> I took my test anyway even though I am injured and I passed! I wrapped my leg real good and I was even able to run. 10:00 until 4 :00. It was so strenuous but invigorating. I have big bruising already from wrestling but I don/t care. I am so happy. I was determined to test even with an iinjury. Im so proud of myself. My leg hurt so bad at times but black belt is all about attitude and not giving up.


 
Congratulations. Your presence is missed at Martial Talk. Hope to see you online again soon.


----------



## parkerkarate (Nov 8, 2005)

Excellent. Welcome to the big club of black belts, now the journey really begins.


----------



## Sam (Nov 8, 2005)

her account is closed, didnt you notice?


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Nov 9, 2005)

Sam said:
			
		

> her account is closed, didnt you notice?


 
Yes, I did. Sometimes old members lurk and reactivate their accounts. I'm hoping she'll be one of them as I miss her contributions.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 9, 2005)

Let's drag those lurkers in!


----------

